# Irish Cream Liquer



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking to get people's opinions as I have made up my own.

Saint Brendan's VS Bailey's VS Carolan's VS anything else you want to add.

scottie


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't drink it but my wife has always preferred the Bailey's over other brands. It is also the easiest to get in Mass and NH.


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

I've had side by side comparisons between Bailey's and Carolan's and while there is a slight taste difference there is a huge price difference as Carolan's (here) is nearly half price.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

One thing in the favor of Carolans is that the unused portion of a bottle does not spoil as quickly as Bailey's.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

The GF swears by Bailey's, and I've never seen a bottle of it spoil, as I guess the alcohol in it seems to preserve the cream...but then it usually isn't around that long anyway...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I make my own. Here is the basic recipe, tweak to taste

Bailey’s Irish Cream

3 eggs
2 tablespoons chocolate syrup
2 tablespoons vanilla
1 tablespoon instant coffee
1/3 cup water
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 cup whipping cream
1 ½ cup Irish whiskey
1-2 tablespoon coconut extract

Blend in order


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> I make my own. Here is the basic recipe, tweak to taste
> 
> Bailey's Irish Cream
> 
> ...


 :tpd: Beats the he!! out of Baileys! Of the commercially available products, I actually prefer the taste of Carolans myself, and has been posted earlier is usually quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I've tried all three and really ones as good as the other in my opinion, mix them with coffee and I doubt anyone would know the difference.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Dgar said:


> I've tried all three and really ones as good as the other in my opinion, mix them with coffee and I doubt anyone would know the difference.


Hey David, can you PM me your addy again, I have something of yours.:ss

as for drinking with Coffee, never. I sometimes have a little glass of Carolan's or St. Brendan's on the rocks of an evening.

scottie


----------

